# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Колобок - in 7 paragraphs

## tohca

*Колобок*  Paragraph 1
Жил-был старик со старухою. Просит старик: -Испеки, старуха, колобок. -Из чего печь-то? Муки нету. -Э-эх, старуха! По коробу поскреби, по сусеку помети, авось муки и наберётся. Взяла старуха крылышко, по коробу поскребла. по сусеку помела, и набралось муки пригорошни с две.  
Can someone kindly read this wonderful short story above. There are all together 7 parts. Will load it one at a time. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Красота-то какая

Жил-был на свете старик со старухою 
Sorry, I added "на свете" for some reason  ::  didn't reaaly mean to

----------


## Красота-то какая

Пр*о*сит стар*и*к: -Испек*и*, стар*у*ха, колоб*о*к

----------


## Красота-то какая

Из чег*о* печь-то? Мук*и* н*е*ту

----------


## Leof

Красота-то какая!  ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

Э-эх, стар*у*ха! По к*о*робу поскреб*и*, по сус*е*ку помет*и*, ав*о*сь мук*и* и наберётся.

----------


## Красота-то какая

Взял*а* стар*у*ха кр*ы*лышко, по к*о*робу поскребл*а*, по сус*е*ку помел*а*, и набрал*о*сь мук*и* приг*о*ршни с две   ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Всем очень понравилось! Пожалуйста, прочтите нам что-нибудь ещё!  ::   
Everyone liked! Please read us anything elese!

----------


## Красота-то какая

Oh thanks   ::

----------


## Remyisme

А я не могу послушать у меня не работает  ::

----------


## Lampada

Пр*и*горошни.  Ударение на первом "и".

----------


## Красота-то какая

> Пр*и*горошни.  Ударение на первом "и".

 Не-а. Приг*о*ршни. Ну ладно, Грамота.ру утверждает, что оба варианта постановки ударения правильны. Но не пригорошни - приго_ршн_и.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Пр*и*горошни.  Ударение на первом "и".   Не-а. Приг*о*ршни. Ну ладно, Грамота.ру утверждает, что оба варианта постановки ударения правильны. Но не пригорошни - приго_ршн_и.

 Да, пригоршни.  Это у меня такое произношение с Украины.   ::

----------


## tohca

Thanks guys. I wonder if anyone can read the whole paragraph in one go, meaning in one file /attachment. If you save it as .wma the file should be small enough. In fact a lot smaller than .wav and somewhat smaller than .mp3.

----------

